

Answer HN: HTML and CSS Redesign - franciscop
http://francisco.io/demo/hn/

======
franciscop
This is an answer to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574198)

I've implemented it in HTML and CSS (and a bit of jQuery), just for the sake
of it. There's nothing dynamic; I don't want to mess with anyone, so the data
is static as a Proof of Concept. I've also tried to fix some of the problems
stated in the other HN thread, however the `<nav>` is horribly bright now.

